# #1 and #2 lateness over the holidays



## guest Gord (Jan 1, 2014)

A few problems keeping The Canadian on time over the holidays, ice storms, heavy freight traffic..

We were 5 hours late leaving Toronto on the 21st, over nine late arriving in Edmonton on the 24th.

CN is moving a lot of freight on their transcon, dispatching was pretty good, many rolling meets but there were a lot of them. There was an hour delay approaching Calder yard trying to get into Edmonton Stn.

No major problems on board, frozen shower drains but it was -35C in Winnipeg. Food and service were excellent as always on these trains.

I see #1 was supposed to leave Toronto last night but will leave tonight (Jan. 1), instead.

Riding #2 on the 4th, hope it's not too late getting into Edmonton.

Gord.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 1, 2014)

guest Gord said:


> I see #1 was supposed to leave Toronto last night but will leave tonight (Jan. 1), instead.
> 
> Gord.


I noticed that too, and wondered what was up. I'm taking #2 in February. I've given myself over 3 days padding in TWO, as I can stay and visit with my brother-in-law there, before heading home. I hope THAT is enough padding!  :lol:


----------

